# spartan 100



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

found spartan 100 used that comes with a 5/16th x75 cable and
a 3/8th x 75 cable. Has only been used a couple times. It has the wheels and handle kit.

worth $900?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Does it have two drums or just one? Powerfeed?






Paul


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

yes ,go inspect it check and spin the drum by hand and see if it touches
the metal on the sides if it does figure on getting the pricedown a couple hundred,also check the cables and see if they have kinks every used machine i have bought had kinked cables...


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

has 1 drum.... no powerfeed.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

have only used marco products...... bought a marco 3/8 x 50 machine last spring for floor drains and long kitchen lines... what a p.o.s.:furious:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Ruudplumber said:


> have only used marco products...... bought a marco 3/8 x 50 machine last spring for floor drains and long kitchen lines... what a p.o.s.:furious:


agreed,i have 2 spartan 100's and they are the best machine in my opinion
for sinks,branch lines you will like it especially if you get the autofeed and wheel dolly


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the info. powerfeed will probably cost me half as much as i paid for the machine.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You don't need a powerfeed for a 100 machine. I just asked to figure the price. A second drum would be nice if you plan on running both sized cables. The Spartan 100 is a great machine for k/s and branch lines. If the cables are straight and firm and the machine works well I'd say $900 is a good price, not great. If it needs a clutch or if the drum wobbles when you spin it by hand, take at least $200 off.





Paul


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Ruudplumber said:


> thanks for the info. powerfeed will probably cost me half as much as i paid for the machine.


more like a 1/3,really you don't need it for the 100 just a luxry... anyhow GOODLUCK!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

1,400 brand new with cable and cutters etc. I would not pay $900.00 maybe 500


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

got the unit.... perfect condition, not even a scratch on it. also managed to get a 1/2 to 2 inch jet swet kit out of the deal. guess it ended up being a o.k. deal.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ruudplumber said:


> got the unit.... perfect condition, not even a scratch on it. also managed to get a 1/2 to 2 inch jet swet kit out of the deal. guess it ended up being a o.k. deal.


Those jet sweats are high dollar new, but worth every penny when in a pinch. We have then all the way up to four inch.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Ruudplumber said:


> got the unit.... perfect condition, not even a scratch on it. also managed to get a 1/2 to 2 inch jet swet kit out of the deal. guess it ended up being a o.k. deal.


Toooooooo Sweeeetttttttttt!!!


----------

